# Splitting Tails?!



## Smudgers99

I have a single tail meter at my house and have just run an armoured cable to it from my new extension. The extension will have its own fuse board as the original one in my house is inaccessable past practical. My question is; is it possible to split the load from the meter to run to both fuse boards from the single tail meter, without calling out the supplier to fit a new two tail meter? If so, how?


----------



## frank

First Question.

Is there a local isolator or Henly Connector block between the meter and your distribution board?


Frank


----------



## nap

I hate sounding ignorant but the phrase "single tail meter" is not one used around here. Mind explaining that?


----------



## cornishsparks

*Single Phase*

230v single phase double insulated cable connecting the consumer unit/ panel to the meter and incoming supply fuse.
Three phase supply would have three phases/ line/hot tails and one neutral plus earthing grouning connnection


----------



## waco

If the meter socket has the right load side connections you can, but many meter sockets don't have the right ones or replaceable connectors. The load side connectors need to be approved for two service cables. Some come with two-conductor capable connections, but recently, it seems to me most don't.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Waco, I think that this is a UK install. We do not have meter sockets. All is hard wired cables come from Service head fuse to meter to panel. It is generally considered and accepted as being illegal to touch the meter and /or fuse. (Apart from the DIY fraternity who appear to consider it as their right!!) This entails , I believe, *"working live"* of which I and all other UK members have no knowledge of :whistling2: [arse duly covered:thumbup: ]

Newer UK installs [region dependent] have an isolator fitted between meter and panel so additional boards can be added using Henly's [BIG connector]
If not then an isolator is fitted by either contractor [see live working section:laughing: ] or utility co.

No problem to do, but get it wrong and the family get half an hour out with the vicar and a ham buffet to which you are not invited


----------



## cornishsparks

*Service isolators*

The regional service provider for our region, WPD dont fit service isolators as standard you have to pay if you want it fitted as an extra they now charge about £60.00 for a PME connection is this the case for other REC'S.


----------



## frank

Yorkshire Electricity supply a Service Isolator as standard. Either separate from the meter or if a digital meter is installed it is located within the unit. YE approved contractors can break the company seals following a phone call to them - subsequently fitting a provided type approved seal before leaving.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Lancashire...'Touch and die' basically. Lucky to even get them to turn up here:wallbash: [Unless the local meter-man is an ex-employee of yours]:thumbsup: 

There was mention in the dim and distant past about 'Approved Contractors 'being able to pull fuses'...then it all went quiet.

I remember in the good old days you could just turn up at Norweb Stores and get JPD fuses, 400s, 60 80 100 1361/88s for fun. If no body was about you went to the local greasy spoon where all the 'meter men' were, bought 'em a brew and 'happy days'. Now?.....out with the Marigolds and off we jolly well go. :sweatdrop: . Not that I am advocating any impropriety or anything


----------



## cornishsparks

*Rec*

Used to be able to get a pack of seals off a mate who was a meter fixer not theese days. WPD will not let any one pull their fuses ont even if your an NICIEC member try to explain to a 16 year old trainee call centre girl/boy you need fuse pull to change main switch RCD that has burnt out they try and book you an appointment for three weeks time not having a clue you need it now!
Should be some standardisation here if you provide 25mm tails they only use 16mm themselves and moan your tails are too big some areas wont coonect 16mm tails to a meter.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Used to be a meter man around here who was famous for 'giving the tails a bit of a haircut' if they would not fit.:whistling2: 

CORNISHSPARKS


:thumbsup: I have found an MEM 163C BS 3871 MCB if it is of use to you [side profile looks very very similar to a Wylex HB ] Only downside is that the little bar that links the three modules togeter has disappeared. Internal interlink still works as you have to flip all 3 toggles at same time to get it to hold. Sorry for the hijack:thumbsup:


----------



## Minky

ScottishPower will install isolators on new installs and meter upgrades,or if the customer is requiring extra load to be connected,however there is a £70 charge for disconnector switch installation otherwise.
Trimix i can sympathise with your earlier post about 'seals' etc.There was talk that contractors could cut them if recognized by NIC and resealed using polypropylene temp seal,then informing the supplier.Think things went t*ts up when loads of other suppliers came on board the supply provider/get rich quick scheme bandwagon.
Bring back the days of local metermen who would even IR your work before connecting to the supply!!......
Lucky enough i carry 100A HRC's in my van for such emergencies.


----------



## cornishsparks

*Seals*

How many people have slipped a seal with a long tag on it , using a long terminal screwdriver.


----------

